# repair broken bottles,



## Caretaker maine (Sep 1, 2005)

dug a neat little ink tonite, and it broke in half, I'm keeping it still, what's the best stuff to glue i it together after I clean it  thanks


----------



## IRISH (Sep 2, 2005)

If you can get your hands on stuff called "Crystal Clear" glue it with that,  else any other UV curing glass adhesive will do fine.
 Some craft shops are worth a look around for repairing stuff, probably your best bet to find the UV glue.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Sep 3, 2005)

thanks, will you see the glue line or does it dissappear?


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 3, 2005)

The glue is just amazing. I was told about it and bought a tube off of eBay. It was a little pricy for its small size but it works wonders. I have had bottles with bruises on them that I popped out and glued back in. You honestly canâ€™t even tell that it was damaged. If you are gluing a bottle back together you can very faintly see the â€œcrackâ€ but only as an extremely thin glue line on the outside of the glass. It just looks like a line that was in the making. I forget what product to use but on the direction it tells you what chemical you can use to take the glue line away. You have to make sure though that you get the glue spread out over the entire surface otherwise you will be able to see the crack.

 ~~Tom


----------



## IRISH (Sep 3, 2005)

That's the stuff Tom,  I've got a few I've done and you would never find the repair without using a UV lamp.   One Codd I've got with a replaced top glued with it is near perfect too due to the break being ground to the bottom of the lip then the cut being polished then glued,  you can't see the faint line at all due to the lip,  bit of a worry though so I tend to check any big doller codds VERY carefully before buying [] .


----------

